# How often should I wax a sintered base?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I prefer about every 3-4 days per wax job, but I do not always get inside of that time frame. Extruded is just shit and doesn't absorb wax well.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

It would somewhat depend on how long you ride and what type of conditions your riding in. If you're riding on hard/icy snow or on rails/boxes all day you may want to wax after the days over before you go back out. If your riding on pow and not on the rails or boxes then your wax will probably last a good 3 - 4 full days of riding.

How well you wax will determine how frequent you wax too. It would be wise to completely remove all wax and clean the surface before each time you hot wax. This will ensure you get the maximum amount of wax in your base.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey,

do you have a specific reason to want to wax, or is it just that you know "you should"? Nobody wants their base to dry out, but at the same time, it's a bit of a hassle waxing it frequently.

I'll wax my board before a two week trip, and then leave it alone. It's the Lib Tech t.rice, and the base is pretty dame fast, without a fresh wax.

So that's why I ask - I don't notice my base being slow or anything like that, so I don't wax it more than once per trip. As for damage, I'm more likely to knack it on a rail, tree, rock or something like that.

If you wax it regularly, are you using an all round, all-temp wax? I'm no wax expert, but I've asked around in a few service-shops, and the line I get is that if you use the wrong type of wax for the conditions, it's worse than not waxing it at all...

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sintered can be waxed every 3-4 days up. However it NEEDS to be waxed every 10 days up.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

man made snow / ice - every time

fresh powder - every 3-4 times

average conditions - every 2-3 times


you're probably not going to damage your board if you stretch it a little, you're just not going to have as much fun. also, if you know you're going to be on ice, you don't have to be as thorough with buffing it. that shit will scrape any excess wax off with your first run.


----------

